# Lindsay Butterfield. Butters???



## karepo (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Lindsay
I see you spent some time with the karepo crew, is it possible you are still in touch with any of them from the late 1960s????


----------



## are39 (May 27, 2006)

I worked with Lindsay port napier nz 
mike bishop 
tug master


----------



## karepo (Jan 3, 2009)

*hi jumi5*

aka Mike!! you dont happen to have met any of the karepo crew in the late 60's do you, I think my association is with them while they were in the Auckland port...


----------



## Butters (Nov 10, 2005)

Just back from a fleeting visit to South Island. The only one I still see occasionally is Vaughan Harris who was 4th. Engineer an whose homeport ws Lyttelton like mine.

Butters


----------



## karepo (Jan 3, 2009)

*thanks for that butters*

It is not easy tracking down any info about the karepo but i am still working on it!!! Hope your trip went well


----------



## are39 (May 27, 2006)

karepo said:


> aka Mike!! you dont happen to have met any of the karepo crew in the late 60's do you, I think my association is with them while they were in the Auckland port...


Hi Butters
Are you still working Napier port 
I was only on the Waipori Sorry plus napier tugs
Mike Bishop
jumi5


----------



## Butters (Nov 10, 2005)

Mike - Yes still working with Hawkes Bay Stevedoring at Napier I believe you were over this way recently . Lots more changes going on in the Port with the reclaiming between berth 3 & 4 also lengthening of berth.4. so as it can be used for container vessels . Long term they intend to pull down berth .3. and join the foreshore end with the north end of 4. Another new tug due this year then they will sell 'Maungatea'.

All the best
Butters


----------

